# upgrading a simple skull prop



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Many years ago I had a couple of foam skulls from Michaels so I thought it would look neat to put them on some bamboo rods, add a little great stuff for brain matter and some red paint for blood. We've found a place for these in our haunt almost every year. Decided to give them a new look for future haunts so did some paper mache work on one of them. Will do the other one next but this creeps them up a bit.

Before










After


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job, JD! It's very Sytnathotep in style.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Another great transformation! I love the 'drippings' hanging off of the skull....could be left over skin? Or something more sinister? Love the look of them!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

They were pretty cool before but you have just made them steroid cool


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice job, JD! It's very Sytnathotep in style.


Thanks!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Another great transformation! I love the 'drippings' hanging off of the skull....could be left over skin? Or something more sinister? Love the look of them!


I was kind of going for the rotted skin look so glad it gave that impression!



Hairazor said:


> They were pretty cool before but you have just made them steroid cool


Thanks! He does look a bit creepier than the original!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Another nice addition to your theme!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Ohhhh Noiceeeeeeeeee!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice! I may steal that idea for the cannibal witch section of my haunt.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Finished the taller of the two today. Happy with the result and the pair of them will look pretty cool in our display this year.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah man.....I'm definitely stealing that idea!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Adding those tendrils hanging down over the mouth is a wonderfully creepy touch.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> Yeah man.....I'm definitely stealing that idea!


Steal away!



RoxyBlue said:


> Adding those tendrils hanging down over the mouth is a wonderfully creepy touch.


Thanks! I thought it looked pretty cool. Painting around them is tricky but the effect is pretty neat.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Couple pics from last night. Played around with some lighting


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look fabulous, jd, well done!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Gracias! I love doing stuff like that. Good thing our back yard is fenced in. The neighbors can't see all the cloak and dagger stuff that goes on when night falls!!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

That is a cool upgrade!!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Dope! When I steal this idea I'm going to have the skulls impaled on stakes or spears.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Blackrose1978 said:


> That is a cool upgrade!!


Thanks! I had actually thought of tossing these since I had them for so long but now I can get some added use out of them and they look a lot better.



The-Hog-Flu said:


> Dope! When I steal this idea I'm going to have the skulls impaled on stakes or spears.


Oh yeah! I have a couple more skulls and am thinking of a similar idea. Going to start playing with them soon and see how they turn out.


----------

